# C Nurii culture



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am determined to successfully grow Nurii. What pH do they prefer anyway?
I am growing submersed with aqua soil without CO2 for the time being just to keep it simple.

thanks


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

king kong said:


> I am determined to successfully grow Nurii. What pH do they prefer anyway?
> I am growing submersed with aqua soil without CO2 for the time being just to keep it simple.
> 
> thanks


C. nurii has a couple variations, with the hardiest being raubensis. Rosen/Rosan Maiden, Luminous Green, and Pink-Line are all common examples of raubensis. These ones will grow under most aquarium conditions and they are beautiful!

The other nurii can often also be kept submersed, but require acidic, soft conditions; pH 4-6, <200 ppm TDS, GH and kH <3 degrees. A typical blackwater setup should be great.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I find this plant very easy to grow. I tend to think many of the variants are simply caused by water conditions. I have the same plant growing in many different tanks. Colors range from simply green to pind striations depending on the tank.


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

BruceF said:


> I find this plant very easy to grow. I tend to think many of the variants are simply caused by water conditions. I have the same plant growing in many different tanks. Colors range from simply green to pind striations depending on the tank.


 Sounds like you have a raubensis.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

I must have that subspecies as well, because mine grow very well in a Walstad tank. I have two varieties, one that looks like 'Rosen' and one that has light green leaves with reddish midribs and veins.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I am not sure what Nurii I purchased. They all seem happy in my ground water which is a little hard.
I like the aqua soil. All plants seem to enjoy after the 2-3 week burn off.
I am laying off CO2 but will try it later in one tank.
I also want to try emersed (immersed) wow.... soon but plants I am receiving were grown submersed so I am sticking to it.
THanks for the info people!


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

What condition is making my nurii's new leaves developing green in color without typical markings and colors seen on older same plant leaves?


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Hard to say maybe the light. What are you using?


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

BruceF said:


> Hard to say maybe the light. What are you using?


2 T-5 54 W 4 feet Giesemann 1 Aquaflora and 1 Midday 6000K about 12" above water surface.

Would Nitrogen make the new leaves turn green?


----------



## JSeymour (May 26, 2016)

I would think lighting too, if they are regular sized green leaves. If they are small green leaves, the plant may be stressed or stunted. 

Any reason you have your lights so high up? Guessing the tank is a 55 gallon, so your lights are over 2 feet from the substrate. Also, with the extra height, you are losing an immense amount of light to the room(light spillage) instead of it going into the tank for the plants to grow.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

It is really hard to say. I think you have enough light. I have it growing great color at 20 inches deep below a 100w led. I would think you have at least that much light. So yeah maybe the water chemistry. My water is fairly hard and has a ph about 7.7 or so. I never test these things!.

Read this https://crypts.home.xs4all.nl/Cryptocoryne/Botanical/Documents/Jacobsen/Jacobsen2015b-rau_TAG28.pdf

edit.. Also time. If it is new to the tank.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Thanks, I grow plants for a living, I am a farmer and this nurii is a challenge.
I like the idea of growing in a shallow tank with substrate , no individual pots, say 4" of water on top of substrate in a more natural daylight location.
Damn those oil palms.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

I found this picture interesting. Nice healthy group on nurii growing with some green leaves mixed in. I thought there was something wrong with my plants growing out green leaves...maybe it's the nature of the beast.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

Some of it is time. The new leaves especially on young plants tend to be green.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Been at work getting some great information thanks to some people. My experiment farm is up and running thanks to everyone's input. Working on water, substrates, fertilizer, lighting, general stuff.
I want to be sure I don't make a silly mistake so I will take it slow.
These nurii are hard to find and slow to grow.


----------



## king kong (Jul 2, 2012)

Tore down outdoor culture lab. Not working out for many reasons. You see pictures of banks of crypts growing in sun exposures in shallow rivers well forget about it. My S Florida sun was too tuff to deal with. Nurii are doing much better with CO2, artificial light and plenty of food submerged.


----------



## BruceF (Aug 5, 2011)

I think typically those banks are mostly shaded during the day.


----------



## Kai Witte (Jan 30, 2006)

> You see pictures of banks of crypts growing in sun exposures in shallow rivers well forget about it.


Nah, they can deal with full sun, no problem. And Malesian Sun outperforms Florida sun... 

Bruce is correct in that most natural blackwater crypt habitats are at least partly shaded; however, if a tree comes down and sun reaches the crypts it's going to be flowering time. And most blackwater crypts will do fine with taking sun all day unless the water gets too hot (stagnant) or possibly with emerged growth and low humidity.

Just about any plant can get sunburn if exposed too swiftly - I've never seen a crypt to completely melt down in natural conditions though.


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

Fertilizer ratio will affect the plant physiology. I have a nurii (Taman Negara) var raubensis growing in 2x 54w HOT5 (Giesemann 1 Aquaflora and 1 Midday) in a standard 48x18x20 75Gallon submersed in 6 year old Aqua soil with marking on the leaves. 6.4 pH

I have another Nurii (Taman negara) growing in diatomite gravel with the same set of light in a 75gallon emersed under the leaf of an anubias afzelii which put out green leaves. I moved the plant away from the anubias to see what different with more light will make. 6.9 pH

If I start increasing the nitrogen (both nitrate and ammonium) form without increasing other elements cryptocoryne tend to loose some of their unique appearance - like bullation, ruffle, pattern on leaves. Adjusting the ratio can also induce deficiency in a lean fertilizing regime.

Grow them like you would with a Ginger but less sulfate in the formula.


----------



## jake37 (Mar 18, 2021)

I realize this is an old thread and most of the participants are gone from this site but I think this is the right location to ask the question around nurii rosen.

I'm getting a bit a confused by the various nurii plants sold as nurii rosen/green l/pink line. Is it safe to say these are all the same species with different colour variation that have been fined tuned over time ? It seems that some of the plants I have sold as nurii rosen are very close to pink line while other are not so close.


----------

